# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  some sustanon From Netherlands

## rioters

this is real sustanon right outa a pharmacy in south africa
manufactured in the netherlands it seems but it follows our scheudling system of prescriptions (see the S5) and the word 'inspuiting' in afrikaans and i suppose dutch aswell looks sooooooo nice hey ;p ?

----------


## DecaDant

Did you get it in Cape Town?

I might be going later in the year  :7up:

----------


## MichaelCC

south africa is far far away from my homeland, so its hard to tell, but by the picture it's looks good to me ..

----------


## PlasmaMan

i agree, looking good here

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

I have them, the text is beautifull esp the box: Vir binnespierse inspuiting and Bére by 15-25 C Beskerm teen lig. 
The other side of the box is in the English language. Nice catch, bro!!

----------

